# HP Pavilion p6210y Desktop Motherboard



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello,

I seem to have failure on the current motherboard I have now and doing some research on google I see that it has happened to others as well.
I have a* HP Pavilion p6210y Desktop and the specs can be found here 
Search HP US - Search results for 'p6210y'

My question is what types of motherboards would be OK to use besides this. I want to replace the motherboard and I do not think I want the same one again. I need something that is cheap and compatible. Thank you. 
*


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Give the specs off of this link here 
HP Pavilion p6210y Desktop PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

This would be a choice since you want board to be cheap 
Newegg.com - BIOSTAR N68S AM2+/AM3 NVIDIA MCP68S Micro ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is this yours HP Pavilion p6210y Desktop PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion p6210y Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

from the number on the back of my computer it says P6210y it seems to be this one and it looks like it. By the way if there is a motherboard that is good quality and cheap and reliable.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See Loda's post


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

anything else out there I am not familiar with Biostar.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

yup google will get you them micro atx motherboards - Google Search
I would also think about the power supply as the oem ones are not always that good


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

AM2 is going obsolete unless there is a small retailer that still has some in stock 
new eggs prices are cheap but am2 stock is very low its either fox conn or biostar 
Never used fox conn before but have used biostar board in over 40 computers we build for our clients and never had an issue


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

there are so many to choose from how do I know which one is right??? As far as the power supply if I need one I can get one locally. Also maybe cheap was to cheap something middle of the road motherboard. around $50 for this computer that I have.


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

also will it be the same type of performance or will there be a drop off in speed or something. Please let me know. Thank you for your fast reply, I am surprised at the response time.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are some mentioned here in the price range $50 - $60, Micro ATX, Motherboards - CNET Reviews


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems that the motherboard I have now has ddr2 memory will the same memory I have now work on the ddr3 that I see on some of these motherboards??


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

When you choose a power supply make sure its 80 Plus also good power supplies are made by corsair, seasonic, and XFX 
Usually people like to get a cheap power supplies which is a most common mistake 
its like driving a car without insurance 
good power supply makes sure that your hardware gets good clean power thus making your hardware last longer


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

ddr2 memory will not be supported by ddr3 board they will require ddr3 240 pin 
if you want to keep using your current processor and RAM then you will have to choose am2 or am2+ motherboards


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Agreed on all counts


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

The RAM on the specs of the HP desktop is DDR2 SO-DIMM (240-pin) sockets
as referred in the hp link sent in the beginning. So I am assuming I have the same type of memory. If I got a motherboard it would have to support ddr2 only correct?? My processor socket is Socket: AM3, thank you for your help and I think I am narrowing down my choices.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

yes if your socket is AM3 whichever board you choose make sure that it supports ddr2 memory or has backward compatibility with it 
If the board supports ddr3 then I would go with ddr3 faster memory they are very cheap right now you can get 4gb under $30 on newegg.com


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

will it make much of a difference???
upgrading to ddr3??


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

well not a whole a lot unless you go with high end DDR3 
but with the DDR3 atleast you won't have to worry about compatibility issue 
Plus it will be fresh upgrade for your CPU with a new motherboard plus its very cheap


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Could be as much as half the price of ddr2 in some cases


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for the help on trying to choose a motherboard. Now before I get a new motherboard, is there anything I should do to make sure my power supply is running correctly?? Please advise. Because if it is the power supply that was causing the issues with the original motherboard than that is an easy fix.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes get an 80+ psu seasonic corsair or xfx and atleast 600 watts


----------

